# Half Decent Camera.



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

looking to buy a half decent camera for the above price,i have no idea about what is a good or bad camera :huh:

All advice gratefully recieved 

Cheers Brian


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

It really depends on what you want to use it for mate, Do you prefer DSLR style or Pocket camera, What kind of pictures do you want to take etc.


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

...and, are you talking of digital or film


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Digital please 

DSLR :blink:?


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Chukas said:


> Digital please
> 
> DSLR :blink:?


I think you will struggle to get a DSLR for Â£150 and even if you bought body only you would still need to buy lenses I think you need to look at DSLR styled cameras or save a bit more to get a Canon D350 or Nikon D70 they are about Â£200 with one lens and would be a good starter camera for you look here for more information

http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/digitalcameras/0...49286113,00.htm


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry I thoiught you said DSLR and I just read my post and saw you said DSLR?

Digital cameras fall in to two main types compacts which are just basic point and shoot and DSLR wich are simple to use but you can change lenses,In its most basic form thats the two main differences if you have really no idea about photography I would get a good compact then if you like it think about DSLR, Look on the review sites for cameras to choose

here is good http://www.photographyblog.com/articles_be...ital_camera.php and google any camera you like the best though is hands on go to a camera shop and tell them what you want and thye should help and let you try each camera.Hope this helps :tongue2:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Search Canon in the photo forum, all my pics are with A series. I swear by the A Series Canon, all I have used since the A60, then A85, A620, A720 and so on. Currently the A590 or A1000, A1100, in your range but not A470, A2000 lens not as good. They do not over process leaving lots of room for post processing and adjustments. Any of them with a zoom in the range of 35-160 or less, 35-140 etc

just my opinion


----------



## shinybryan (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Brian,

You should also take a look at a Panasonic Lumix DMC FZ7.

I have recently bought one s/hand on Ebay and am delighted with it,

loads of features, a Leica lens, anti shake system, and a 12x optical zoom,

its very light and compact, sort of a mini DSLR, cost me less than Â£100,

came with 2 batteries etc.

You will find a review on cameras.co.uk

Can recommend it for an excellent intro camera to digital SLRs, and

for me I cant see the need to go more expensive, since this has so

many features that I dont think I will need more.

Had been thinking of an Olympus E410, (see my previous post) but am

glad I didnt part with that sort of money as th Panasonic fills my bill

completely.

Give it a look

Regards Bryan


----------

